# How to modify hagen mini elite filter to act as co2 diffuser



## jackspratt (May 4, 2011)

Video on how to modify the Hagen Mini elite filter to act as a CO2 diffuser

http://www.youtube.com/user/jacimo50#p/a/u/0/2U8G47254a8


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I guess you got the idea from here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html

Along with the above link there is another one that everybody needs to read:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/water-bucket/78221-money-hobby.html

--Nikolay


----------



## jackspratt (May 4, 2011)

Yes, there were just no pics (some busted links) or video.
I think this helps.

Thanks!


----------

